# dumb admin



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

I just need to vent about a stupid admin for a minute, read this or not I really don't care. 

I was just trying to figure out why an image looked so weird on this stupid site, a simple question on the bug forum and a rude admin and a pathetic mod later I want to rip out my hair and murder someone (not literally, i could never but you get the point) they were extremely rude about the entire thing, I just wanted to ask a simple question but instead I get attitude from the admin and then the thread is blocked due to "attitude" from me. I did absolutely nothing wrong. Screw that site. The admin had made me want to quit and never want to join a site again in the matter of 2 minutes.

The conversation: 

Me: "I don't know if this has been mentioned anywhere or if it'd be considered a bug or something but what is going on with the vulpix tail? I have been having the problem for awhile and it never goes away... I don't know if everyone sees it as the same so here's a screenshot: [insert imager here]


Some nice person: "Please check the minor updates thread, it will explain everything "


Admin: "How can you even think this is a bug? What could possibly be wrong to cause Vulpix to have a very deliberate number of very deliberately coloured and curled tails?"


Me: Well that was a bit rude. 


Mod: "So was not bothering to read any of the previous posts about this, nor checking the updates thread before posting. "


Admin: "Plus, it was a serious question.


I'm serious: What made you think this was a bug, and not a deliberate feature?"


Me: "I did look."
"I don't know, I thought it was a bug because the tails were all messed up and I didn't know why and I didn't know where to post the question so I just posted it in bugs. 


You all are very rude."


Mod: "Locking due to attitude."


----------



## CleverRat (Mar 9, 2014)

Wow, admins and mods are supposed to help you, not lose their temper. You had a valid question, and you even said you didn't know if it was a bug or not. It does not seem like you did anything wrong.


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

I pmed them and this was the result:

Me: 
"Sorry if I am being annoying or "rude" but I am incredible angered at your attempts to "help" there was no helping going on except for the person to post the link to the minor updates thread. All you did was make me feel like a pathetic idiot who knew absolutely nothing for asking a question as to why a vulpix's tails were like that. You may of meant well but how you worded your post was horribly done. I was just asking because I didn't understand, thanks for making me feel like utter crap."

Admin:
"You were posting in the BUGS forum. This means you were reporting a BUG. This means I was asking you why you thought it was a BUG, when clearly it's not a BUG.

If you'd posted in HELP, you would have been HELPED in your lack of knowledge, not pressed with questions."

Me: 
"Well I am sorry for thinking it was a bug and not knowing where else to post it. The way you worded everything was extremely rude. You could of just directed me towards the help thread instead of treating me like I was an ignorant 2 year old that knows very little. Anything can go wrong on the internet, the vulpix tails being one of them."

Them:
"Or you could have posted in the right place, the Help forum - it's listed before the Bugs forum for a reason!


And speaking of reason, what could possibly cause the tails to "go wrong" like that?"

Me:
"I don't know, I don't do coding but I have seen it happen on sites. And I didn't know. Can't you just accept that I DIDN'T KNOW."

Admin: 
"Yes, I am very much capable of accepting that you didn't know. What I can't accept is that you didn't bother to [i[find out[/i].


I have a 15-year-old brother. When he throws a tantrum like the one you're throwing, he gets a smack upside the head in the hopes that his brain might reboot and return to a stable state of being capable of rational thought."


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

How abusive. What is the site by the way? So I never stray near those crazy folk. Clearly those people were having a bad day and unfortunately you were the person that happened to be there while they threw off the rails. You did not do anything wrong, you asked a simple question.


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

You are way nicer than I would have been


----------



## sarah424 (Sep 11, 2014)

That is so rude and unhelpful. They should have just moved it and let you know it was in the wrong place so you could get it right next time. No need for all the attitude and violence!


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

http://pokefarm.org/main its that site. Admin was niet and I forget who the mod was I could easily find out though


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

People grow massive egos on the internet and it's appalling how far they take it. Congratulations to that person for being a know-it-all admin on a site that most of us have never heard of, apparently it makes them a highly entitled individual. You are far nicer than I would have been for sure.


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

From their front page: 'It is a relaxed environment where friendship and happiness grow.'


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

Omg you grew a Pokemon? Whaaaaa that is amazing....


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

kksrats said:


> People grow massive egos on the internet and it's appalling how far they take it. Congratulations to that person for being a know-it-all admin on a site that most of us have never heard of, apparently it makes them a highly entitled individual. You are far nicer than I would have been for sure.


It's actually a rather popular site among some forum sites and pokemon communities. It is a rather decent site unless you have an innocent question then its a 1 way road to being banned.


And I wanted to just scream at them but I decided to keep my cool for the most part until they brought up the sibling abuse then I called them a horrible person and told them to rot in **** :/ not the best on my part but I think it was well deserved. They responded to that by saying something along the lines as "my actual plan is to die and go to **** and take it over " then something else was said by me saying I was leaving the site which the replied with "good, go ahead and rage quit, get your sorry arse out of my community" (everything ahead of the comma is word for word but I don't remember the first part exactly)


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx (Aug 25, 2014)

Aren't admins able to move threads to the correct forums if and when a post is in the wrong place? I have been on several forums for different things and all that has ever been said was "I'm moving this to such & such area" .. This admin is a little too controlling over what you should be doing and not doing their own job in the process. Sorry that happened. If it were me, I would screen shot the convo and send it to another admin or send it through the usually included "contact us" link. I'm thinking they are either having a really bad day and they should answer for that behavior, as they are in a position of power over others, in a way.... Or they need to be "dethroned", because if this behavior is a regular deal they will drive away traffic, not attract it.


----------



## Pandorascaisse (Mar 12, 2014)

I have to ask, it wasn't pokefarm, was it?


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

It was already confirmed to be pokefarm on the first page.


----------



## Pandorascaisse (Mar 12, 2014)

Oh, whoops! Thank you P&C  I read the first few post but must've missed it.


----------



## Hagguu (Aug 22, 2014)

Hedgian said:


> It's actually a rather popular site among some forum sites and pokemon communities. It is a rather decent site unless you have an innocent question then its a 1 way road to being banned.
> 
> 
> And I wanted to just scream at them but I decided to keep my cool for the most part until they brought up the sibling abuse then I called them a horrible person and told them to rot in **** :/ not the best on my part but I think it was well deserved. They responded to that by saying something along the lines as "my actual plan is to die and go to **** and take it over " then something else was said by me saying I was leaving the site which the replied with "good, go ahead and rage quit, get your sorry arse out of my community" (everything ahead of the comma is word for word but I don't remember the first part exactly)


What a bully. Sorry, I like posted on their facebook page. I couldn't help myself. Kinda going for the 'common user onlooking thread' attitude. But you did so well not to lose your cool, I would have insulted every member of their family after that first remark Niet made.


----------



## Hagguu (Aug 22, 2014)

Sorry, I just really hate people going on like that. Them not you, obviously. I don't understand what you did wrong.


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

Queso said:


> Aren't admins able to move threads to the correct forums if and when a post is in the wrong place? I have been on several forums for different things and all that has ever been said was "I'm moving this to such & such area" .. This admin is a little too controlling over what you should be doing and not doing their own job in the process. Sorry that happened. If it were me, I would screen shot the convo and send it to another admin or send it through the usually included "contact us" link. I'm thinking they are either having a really bad day and they should answer for that behavior, as they are in a position of power over others, in a way.... Or they need to be "dethroned", because if this behavior is a regular deal they will drive away traffic, not attract it.


Sending it to another admin wouldn't do any good because as far as I am aware they were the only admin and even if they were another admin, they're the original creator of the site.


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

dokkajane said:


> What a bully. Sorry, I like posted on their facebook page. I couldn't help myself. Kinda going for the 'common user onlooking thread' attitude. But you did so well not to lose your cool, I would have insulted every member of their family after that first remark Niet made.


The only reason I lost my cool was because I had been physically (and mentally) abused by my brother on several occassions so it kind of hurts to hear when someone is getting harassed by their own blood even if it is just a simple smack to the head, it isn't right.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx (Aug 25, 2014)

It is never easy when someone hits a trigger in you. It is a real struggle to maintain your temper and self control when that happens. I understand that. And you're right. Sibling rivalry and pestering aside, family hurting family is the worst betrayal. Again, I'm sorry this happened, and that there is apparently no easy fix. Good thing you can vent here  At least that is helpful.


Hedgian said:


> The only reason I lost my cool was because I had been physically (and mentally) abused by my brother on several occassions so it kind of hurts to hear when someone is getting harassed by their own blood even if it is just a simple smack to the head, it isn't right.


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

Queso said:


> It is never easy when someone hits a trigger in you. It is a real struggle to maintain your temper and self control when that happens. I understand that. And you're right. Sibling rivalry and pestering aside, family hurting family is the worst betrayal. Again, I'm sorry this happened, and that there is apparently no easy fix. Good thing you can vent here  At least that is helpful.


Thank you ^^


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Oh man. Sometimes people give me flak about my modding, but that's just a new level of extreme. I would never even think to talk to a member of RF like that.

At the same time, please don't name and shame on the forum. You are more than welcome to vent what you went through, but posting the site and the admin's name is leaving them open for RF members to harass said admin in return. It's a lose/lose situation.


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

Jaguar said:


> Oh man. Sometimes people give me flak about my modding, but that's just a new level of extreme. I would never even think to talk to a member of RF like that.
> 
> At the same time, please don't name and shame on the forum. You are more than welcome to vent what you went through, but posting the site and the admin's name is leaving them open for RF members to harass said admin in return. It's a lose/lose situation.


Okay sorry, normally I wouldn't of named the site/admin but I was still pretty ticked and my mind was set on revenge. I am over it now though, it's not use staying angry at them. Not worth my time.


----------

